# New 210rs & Tv



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Took me forever to figure out how to do this but here are pictures of new trailer and even newer to me TV. I got rid of the Explorer in the trailer picture and got my truck.


















Okay, lets see if this works.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

wv outbacker said:


> Took me forever to figure out how to do this but here are pictures of new trailer and even newer to me TV. I got rid of the Explorer in the trailer picture and got my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May be my computer, but I did not get any pictures...see above...Congrats on the new Outback!!!


----------

